# Australian Citizenship Ceremonies - Online



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

This is started to check, if anyone is getting an update on Australian citizenship ceremonies online only.

let see how this goes and what to be followed and things that needs to be taken care.

I only just stated this, so that all the information would be in this and would be simple for someone looking for the relevant data.

Cheers


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Here is a link to the media release announcing online citizenship ceremonies ...

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...ent-on-australian-citizenship-processing.aspx


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> This is started to check, if anyone is getting an update on Australian citizenship ceremonies online only.
> 
> let see how this goes and what to be followed and things that needs to be taken care.
> 
> ...


It won't be long until all approved applicants are conferred. Maybe in few months they would clear all 85k.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> It won't be long until all approved applicants are conferred. Maybe in few months they would clear all 85k.


For 2018-19 the average number of conferals per day was a about 500 a day across the nation.


85k backlog, 750 a day (using their numbers) would still be over 20 weeks assuming they ran then 5 days a week.

When one looks at the timeframe from date of approval to ceremony is typically 6 to 7 months its not that much different to what is happening today.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> It won't be long until all approved applicants are conferred. Maybe in few months they would clear all 85k.


Yes expecting the same
Should not take more time.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Moulard said:


> For 2018-19 the average number of conferals per day was a about 500 a day across the nation.
> 
> 
> 85k backlog, 750 a day (using their numbers) would still be over 20 weeks assuming they ran then 5 days a week.
> ...


There is a potential of clearing 85k in 5 months but it all depends on how many approved applicants DoHA plan to confer, how many presiding officer they plan for this and how many days they plan to confer on but the main discussion should be the ability of this system. This would prove much effective than traditional ceremony. Who knows this could become the new norm. Saving time, money and all while adhering the general social distancing guidelines.

Moreover, this is still far better than former part of Citizenship application where all processing and test/interviews are put on hold until further notice. 

I think all Approved applicants are the biggest winners in this case.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> There is a potential of clearing 85k in 5 months but it all depends on how many approved applicants DoHA plan to confer, how many presiding officer they plan for this and how many days they plan to confer on but the main discussion should be the ability of this system. This would prove much effective than traditional ceremony. Who knows this could become the new norm. Saving time, money and all while adhering the general social distancing guidelines.
> 
> Moreover, this is still far better than former part of Citizenship application where all processing and test/interviews are put on hold until further notice.
> 
> I think all Approved applicants are the biggest winners in this case.


Yes, the applicants who's applications are approved, are a bit lucky !


----------



## millski3000 (Apr 24, 2019)

*millski3000*

I've heard about someone on another forum getting an online invite. They had 48 hours notice to attend a ceremony, and had to reply to confirm attendance.

This person said it was made very clear in the email that it was a trial, and so the online ceremonies may not be rolling out completely yet.

This particular applicant already had a ceremony scheduled in March which had been cancelled.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

millski3000 said:


> I've heard about someone on another forum getting an online invite. They had 48 hours notice to attend a ceremony, and had to reply to confirm attendance.
> 
> This person said it was made very clear in the email that it was a trial, and so the online ceremonies may not be rolling out completely yet.
> 
> This particular applicant already had a ceremony scheduled in March which had been cancelled.


good to know., someone had an update.

you mean, specified in mail, that this would be a trial? doesn't make sense, lets wait to see more info


----------



## millski3000 (Apr 24, 2019)

vemasani82 said:


> good to know., someone had an update.
> 
> you mean, specified in mail, that this would be a trial? doesn't make sense, lets wait to see more info


I think it's the department covering themselves if they decide to pull the virtual ceremonies, or stop them temporarily after a trial to work out any difficulties.

This person's ceremony was a legit ceremony, and they will get their citizenship certificate within 14 days. It's probably described as a trial so as to not get the masses complaining if they don't go on to receive an invite!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Indeed. Remember that the ceremony is not just the handing over of the certificate of citizenship there is an oath or affirmation that must be made.

Further there are legal requirements that must be met in order for an oath or affirmation to be correctly made. 

It is done today, mostly in video presentation of evidence etc in trials, but that is on a very different sort of scale than trying to work through 100 people or so at a time. 

Ultimately if they don't get it right, the validity of a person's citizenship could be challenged.

So of course, they will arrange a small scale trial to lean from how to run this sort of thing at scale and reduce the risk of future challenges.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Confirmed Virtual Ceremony*

This should give us some insight on how virtual ceremony process is carried out.


A member of this forum has confirmed he has attended virtual ceremony from DoHA.

These are key points to note.


The member had his in person council citizenship ceremony cancelled which was scheduled on 26th March due to covid19 restrictions.

The member received the invite *Directly from virtual ceremonies DoHA* on 14th April.

Member had to respond by 15th April as the virtual ceremony was scheduled with in *next 48 hours*. 

The email highlighted that this was a trial before it is rolled out to the broader community. There was also an option to opt out of virtual ceremonies.

Email advises a new link/calendar invite will be sent to member once he responded to the invite. The member replied for agreeing to attend virtual ceremony.

Then the member received a calendar invite with *WebEx meeting information*, which was accepted by the member. There was no dress code mentioned for ceremony

The member then attended video meeting at the scheduled time on 16th April. There was an ID check, where he was asked to show the ID and read out/verify his details. The presiding officer explained the process., read preamble schedule 1 and asked the member to repeat the oath after him.

Virtual ceremony completed (whole process took around 10 mins) and advised the member that citizenship certificate will be sent via post in the next 14 days.

It is important to note that this forum member did not submit any urgent ceremony request and was probably given priority as his scheduled ceremony was cancelled.

It was also highlighted in the ceremony invite that the applicant needs to be onshore to attend virtual ceremony.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> This should give us some insight on how virtual ceremony process is carried out.
> 
> 
> A member of this forum has confirmed he has attended virtual ceremony from DoHA.
> ...



Very good info
Thanks for sharing ....


----------



## maddy_it2009 (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this one . Any idea when will be next online ceremony happen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy_it2009 said:


> Thanks for sharing this one . Any idea when will be next online ceremony happen


It’s a continuous process 
Some more applicants have already received invites

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Citizenship Ceremony - Covid19 update*

Update: Generally, conferees have 12 months from their notice of approval to attend a ceremony and make the pledge of commitment, however, during the COVID-19 period, citizenship approval will not be cancelled if a conferee cannot attend a ceremony within this 12 month period.

Source: https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/coming-australia


----------



## Adam_M (May 8, 2020)

Hi All,

Was wondering if anyone else has received the online ceremony invite, since this thread hasn't been updated for a while.

Trouble is, I want to avoid renewing RRV (due to $$) and rather pay for new passports and travel on them


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Adam_M said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone else has received the online ceremony invite, since this thread hasn't been updated for a while.
> 
> Trouble is, I want to avoid renewing RRV (due to $$) and rather pay for new passports and travel on them


Virtual Ceremonies are happening continuously. The full roll out of the system might happen by the end of this month where all the councils would conduct them.

But remember all new Citizenship applications are put on hold indefinitely. We don't know when it would resume and when people will get their test/interview invite. It is always good to make sure you have travel rights, so getting a RRV is a good idea.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Virtual Ceremonies are happening continuously. The full roll out of the system might happen by the end of this month where all the councils would conduct them.
> 
> But remember all new Citizenship applications are put on hold indefinitely. We don't know when it would resume and when people will get their test/interview invite. It is always good to make sure you have travel rights, so getting a RRV is a good idea.


Processing is not on hold
The applications are being processed and being kept decision ready
As soon as the lockdown is eased, they will start the tests and issuing approvals
The department can process 30-35,000 applications in a month as they have proved in July last year

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> Processing is not on hold
> The applications are being processed and being kept decision ready
> As soon as the lockdown is eased, they will start the tests and issuing approvals
> The department can process 30-35,000 applications in a month as they have proved in July last year
> ...


Yes, my bad. Face to face interviews are being put on hold for now.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

I have received the virtual ceremony email last wednesday to accept/decline.

I have accepted and added my wife's citizenship application info. 

Received invite on Friday for the ceremony on this Wednesday for both of us.


----------



## Adam_M (May 8, 2020)

sandeepr said:


> I have received the virtual ceremony email last wednesday to accept/decline.
> 
> I have accepted and added my wife's citizenship application info.
> 
> Received invite on Friday for the ceremony on this Wednesday for both of us.


Thanks Sundeep.

When was your approval by the way, if you dont mind sharing. 
Ours came in early Feb


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Adam_M said:


> Thanks Sundeep.
> 
> When was your approval by the way, if you dont mind sharing.
> Ours came in early Feb


I got approved on Oct 3rd 2019, my actual ceremony was scheduled for 30th March but got cancelled. My wife got approved on March 10th, 2020. She got lucky to get the ceremony included with mine in the virtual ceremony.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*update*

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...p-by-56-per-cent-but-waiting-period-shoots-up


----------



## sk20 (May 26, 2015)

*Webex Invite*

Hi All,

Can someone please update your experience on when (after how many days) you received the webex invite after you responded to initial email about your interest for Virtual ceremony.

I am after QLD specific cases, if any, as its almost 2 week after the initial email but I have not heard back anything on webex meeting.
Their guideline does say that it can take upto 3 week, but still checking on people who have some experience.

Thanks !!


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

sk20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please update your experience on when (after how many days) you received the webex invite after you responded to initial email about your interest for Virtual ceremony.
> 
> ...


I got the invite in 2 days after replying to the email. I am from VIC.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Citizenship ceremonies resume in-person*

The coronavirus had forced all citizenship ceremonies to be conducted online but councils can now choose to conduct the services in-person, online, or both.


Source: https://www.news.com.au/national/br...n/news-story/ef29fb7a04fe5fae5304febabdd90718


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> The coronavirus had forced all citizenship ceremonies to be conducted online but councils can now choose to conduct the services in-person, online, or both.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.news.com.au/national/br...n/news-story/ef29fb7a04fe5fae5304febabdd90718


Any online ceremonies going on ?
i did not see any update or changes in tracker details also.

Any update from any one ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> The coronavirus had forced all citizenship ceremonies to be conducted online but councils can now choose to conduct the services in-person, online, or both.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.news.com.au/national/br...n/news-story/ef29fb7a04fe5fae5304febabdd90718


The ceremony issue has been tackled very efficiently 
I presume that by the end of June, the waiting list will be reduced to 50k or lower
Now the councils can take over

The department has to now solve the test and interview problems else the situation will be as bad as it was in 2017 

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> The ceremony issue has been tackled very efficiently
> I presume that by the end of June, the waiting list will be reduced to 50k or lower
> Now the councils can take over
> 
> ...


Hi NB.

did the figures go wrong ?

as per the update in Immi with citizenship application. 

end of April -Australian citizenship by conferral - 117,958 (open)

now as per current update. 

End of May - Australian citizenship by conferral - 126,294 (open)

i heard they have cleared many online ceremonies - which did not reflect in the figures.


----------



## Vet (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi!
I have just discovered this forum and have clarify some of my doubts. Thanks!
My case is a bit different. My ceremony was scheduled on 6th of April, I got an email cancelling my ceremony on 20th of March and I decided to fly back to my home country to be helping my parents as It has been hit very hard with the Covid19. I’m waiting for the online ceremony or face to face in the council to fly back. Is somebody with the same situation? Do somebody know if I will get a call being overseas or it can be an issue? 
Could someone clarify my questions?
I had none official new from 20th of March and I don’t want to loss the opportunitty to do the ceremony. I have a work leave till August and then is my plan to come back but I would like to know if this can put in danger my ceremony.
Thanks so much in advance.
Vet


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Vet said:


> Hi!
> I have just discovered this forum and have clarify some of my doubts. Thanks!
> My case is a bit different. My ceremony was scheduled on 6th of April, I got an email cancelling my ceremony on 20th of March and I decided to fly back to my home country to be helping my parents as It has been hit very hard with the Covid19. Iâ€™m waiting for the online ceremony or face to face in the council to fly back. Is somebody with the same situation? Do somebody know if I will get a call being overseas or it can be an issue?
> Could someone clarify my questions?
> ...





mustafa01 said:


> This should give us some insight on how virtual ceremony process is carried out.
> 
> 
> A member of this forum has confirmed he has attended virtual ceremony from DoHA.
> ...


Here you go.

Your approval will not get cancelled so don't stress out. DoHA or your local council will conduct ceremony when you are onshore.


----------



## TanyaR (Jul 11, 2020)

Just to give a timeframe, for those waiting online citizenship ceremony.

I had my interview and test on the 12th March 2020. Received confirmation accepted a few days later.

On the 6th July 2020 I received an email asking if I would like to do an online ceremony. I agreed to this and sent back conformation the same day.

On the 8th July 2020, I received a date and time for my ceremony, it is on the 14th July 2020.

Hopes this gives some sort of timeframe for anyone who is waiting.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

TanyaR said:


> Just to give a timeframe, for those waiting online citizenship ceremony.
> 
> I had my interview and test on the 12th March 2020. Received confirmation accepted a few days later.
> 
> ...


Quick question, how long did you have to wait from the date you submit your application to the test date?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

TanyaR said:


> Just to give a timeframe, for those waiting online citizenship ceremony.
> 
> I had my interview and test on the 12th March 2020. Received confirmation accepted a few days later.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your timeline.

So you got approved after 12 Mar?

Which state are you in?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Thank you for sharing your timeline.
> 
> So you got approved after 12 Mar?
> 
> Which state are you in?


Nothing to be surprised about
More then 20,000 applicants have been approved during the corona shutdown 

Cheers


----------



## ciaobella (Jul 18, 2020)

*Email Reply for Online Ceremony*

Applied: July 2019
Citizenship Test/Interview: March 2020 (originally Feb 2020)
Approved: March 2020 (1 day after Test)

Received email asking if I would like to attend online ceremony: 14 July 2020
Replied saying 'YES': 14 July 2020

19 July 2020: Still waiting for reply for time & date of online ceremony

Does anyone have a rough idea on how long it takes to get reply for the online ceremony date?
Probably just my overthinking - but just feeling a bit worried as my reply to them was very short - just "I would like to attend the online ceremony".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

At last got a mail - to accept if i am ok for online ceremony.
accepted and waiting..

just to give the timelines

Applied on10th dec 2019
got a test date on 13th March 2020
completed exam on 16th march 2020

got a mail for accepting online ceremony on 20th July.

Cheers !


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> At last got a mail - to accept if i am ok for online ceremony.
> accepted and waiting..
> 
> just to give the timelines
> ...


That's good to hear. Let us know when you receive correspondence back from Department with date and time for virtual ceremony.


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi everyone 

I got an email from the departs of home affairs on the 14th of July if I want to accepts and go ahead for a verual citizenship ceremony I accepted by replying to the email on the same day but few hours later as I didn’t check my email earlier But I haven’t received or heard anything since then from them as when I sent the email (I haven’t received an automated response ) is it normal guys that u don’t receive an automated response??


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Youyou1199 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got an email from the departs of home affairs on the 14th of July if I want to accepts and go ahead for a verual citizenship ceremony I accepted by replying to the email on the same day but few hours later as I didn’t check my email earlier But I haven’t received or heard anything since then from them as when I sent the email (I haven’t received an automated response ) is it normal guys that u don’t receive an automated response??


You should receive an automated response within minutes. If you have not received it then send it one more time.


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi mustafa I did sent it today again but I haven’t received and automated reply can u please what email did u sent it to


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Youyou1199 said:


> Hi mustafa I did sent it today again but I haven’t received and automated reply can u please what email did u sent it to


Which State are you from?


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

Have you also experienced the same and done online ceremony when u emailed them back did u receive the automated email back ??


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Youyou1199 said:


> Have you also experienced the same and done online ceremony when u emailed them back did u receive the automated email back ??


Yes I did receive an automated response.


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m from Sydney nsw but the email I have received is from QLD


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Youyou1199 said:


> I’m from Sydney nsw but the email I have received is from QLD


Was it from [email protected] ?


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes that’s exactly the same one I have received the email from !!!


----------



## beiruty (Jul 11, 2020)

You can call them, this is happened with me, received invitation on 8th July, then I called them in the same day because there was a technical issue while accepting the invitation. Check sent folder 
Approved in March 2020
Email from V. Ceremony VIC : 6th July 2020
Invitation received: 8th July 2020
Virtual Ceremony held in 14th July 2020
Today I have received my citizenship certificate by registered mail


19 July 2020: Still waiting for reply for time & date of online ceremony

Does anyone have a rough idea on how long it takes to get reply for the online ceremony date?
Probably just my overthinking - but just feeling a bit worried as my reply to them was very short - just "I would like to attend the online ceremony".

Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]


mustafa01 said:


> Youyou1199 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you also experienced the same and done online ceremony when u emailed them back did u receive the automated email back ??
> ...


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi Beirut on what number u contacted them ??


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

Because I called the Department of Home Affairs but they don’t have an answer they said when can’t access it’s a defrent department u can contact them only via email ? I did but still no automated response


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Youyou1199 said:


> Because I called the Department of Home Affairs but they don’t have an answer they said when can’t access it’s a defrent department u can contact them only via email ? I did but still no automated response


i dont know exactly but just wondering, are you using yahoomail?


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> Youyou1199 said:
> 
> 
> > Because I called the Department of Home Affairs but they don’t have an answer they said when can’t access it’s a defrent department u can contact them only via email ? I did but still no automated response
> ...



I am using Gmail


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Youyou1199 said:


> I am using Gmail


ok was just guessing as there is ongoing issue with yahoo mail 

Issue impacting client's contacting the Department from Yahoo email addresses:

If you have submitted an ImmiAccount Technical Support form in the last 10 days and have not yet received a response you may wish to submit a new enquiry using an alternative email address and contact Yahoo about the delivery issues to your account


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> Youyou1199 said:
> 
> 
> > I am using Gmail
> ...


I am using Gmail and I never had an issue with it and it’s a bit wired I haven’t received an automated response from them as Mustafa said


----------



## Satti89 (Jul 22, 2020)

Received email on 20 July for Online ceremony but haven't heard anything from them yet not even automated email. Anyone have this issue how you guys sorted. Thank you in advance


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Satti89 said:


> Received email on 20 July for Online ceremony but haven't heard anything from them yet not even automated email. Anyone have this issue how you guys sorted. Thank you in advance


The turn around time was suppose to be 2 days from Department where they inform you of date and time. Someone reported that it is not taking 2-3 weeks.

In either case, when you reply back to Department expressing that you would like to attend virtual ceremony, you should receive a response back within minutes. Try sending the reply again. Also are you using yahoo mail?


----------



## Satti89 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes I am using yahoo but I haven't received any automated email after reply back to participation in online ceremony


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Satti89 said:


> Yes I am using yahoo but I haven't received any automated email after reply back to participation in online ceremony


There is an ongoing technical issue going on with Yahoo mail accounts. 


*Source*


> Issue impacting client's contacting the Department from Yahoo email addresses:
> 
> If you have submitted an ImmiAccount Technical Support form in the last 10 days and have not yet received a response you may wish to submit a new enquiry using an alternative email address and contact Yahoo about the delivery issues to your account.


----------



## Satti89 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi bro have you heard anything yet, I have same issue as I am using yahoo


----------



## Satti89 (Jul 22, 2020)

I am asking from Youyou1199


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

Satti89 said:


> I am asking from Youyou1199


Hi brother I haven’t heard anything 
I will keep u guys updated


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Youyou1199 said:


> Hi brother I haven’t heard anything
> I will keep u guys updated


Hey Guys,

Just an observations on this. If you are using same mail for all the family members and some gets the ceremony earlier than others and you already acknowledged the mail for those then you might not get the acknowldge for mail for others who get it in last.

Just and example,same in my case, got an invite for my partner which i replied back with yes and I got the acknowldge mail for that, after 2 days got the another invite for myself from same mail source to same mail reciept but with different subject. i replied but did not get any acknowldge mail for that. i finally got the direct confirmation with link.

I hope thats not the case for you guys but just a thought to share the experience for not getting auto acknowledge mail.


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> Youyou1199 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi brother I haven’t heard anything
> ...


Hi dear 
Thanks a lot for the info . Inuktitut in the only one on the application and I’ve answered we yes and not acknowledgement email back from them since the 14 th hopefully I hear soon


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Youyou1199 said:


> Hi dear
> Thanks a lot for the info . Inuktitut in the only one on the application and I’ve answered we yes and not acknowledgement email back from them since the 14 th hopefully I hear soon


Yes, You will be there soon... and in case for any clarifications you can also write to them separately


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

arun05 said:


> Youyou1199 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dear
> ...


Hopefully 🙏🏽 Thanks a lot appreciate it


----------



## dexter181 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,
I was wondering, do we all get approval letter?

The immi website states that my application is approved, but I havent received any email or letter on approval.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dexter181 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering, do we all get approval letter?
> 
> The immi website states that my application is approved, but I havent received any email or letter on approval.


No approval letter send by department. its just status in your immi account.you may get congratulation letter from minister of migration after status change to approved.


----------



## msgonz (Feb 5, 2018)

I received the email asking if was interested in the virtual ceremony, I replied confirming the same day and never received back an automatic acknowledgement. It took them 13 days to send me the invitation with date and time. 

I would refrain from sending them multiple emails or calling unless there is something really odd going on with your case.


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

msgonz said:


> I received the email asking if was interested in the virtual ceremony, I replied confirming the same day and never received back an automatic acknowledgement. It took them 13 days to send me the invitation with date and time.
> 
> I would refrain from sending them multiple emails or calling unless there is something really odd going on with your case.


Hi did u kept sending multiple emails or just one with ur interest and if u called can u please tell on what number


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

msgonz said:


> I received the email asking if was interested in the virtual ceremony, I replied confirming the same day and never received back an automatic acknowledgement. It took them 13 days to send me the invitation with date and time.
> 
> I would refrain from sending them multiple emails or calling unless there is something really odd going on with your case.


I’m the exact same as ur case it’s only a matter of time as they are busy that’s all


----------



## ciaobella (Jul 18, 2020)

UPDATE:
28/07/2020: Received an email confirming date & time of my ceremony!!! (it will be held online next Tuesday)

14/07/2020: Received an email asking if I would like to attend online ceremony - to which I replied within the hour.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ciaobella said:


> UPDATE:
> 28/07/2020: Received an email confirming date & time of my ceremony!!! (it will be held online next Tuesday)
> 
> 14/07/2020: Received an email asking if I would like to attend online ceremony - to which I replied within the hour.


congratulations!!


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

ciaobella said:


> UPDATE:
> 28/07/2020: Received an email confirming date & time of my ceremony!!! (it will be held online next Tuesday)
> 
> 14/07/2020: Received an email asking if I would like to attend online ceremony - to which I replied within the hour.



Hey congrats.


Even I got the initial email in 14th this month. But still haven't heard anything from them.

Did your recieved any automated acknowledgement on your reply on first email?

Would you recommend sending them a reply again ?

Thanks


----------



## Youyou1199 (Jul 21, 2020)

H i sam99a I have received the invite same 14 th and I just got the date and time for my ceremony yesterday which u will hear from them soon this week maybe and I haven’t received and automated msg exactly like when. I said yes good luck


----------



## ciaobella (Jul 18, 2020)

sam99a said:


> Hey congrats.
> 
> 
> Even I got the initial email in 14th this month. But still haven't heard anything from them.
> ...



There was no automated email after I replied the first email.

I waited for about 2 weeks before I received the email confirming the date & time of my ceremony.
Did not send them any other emails.

I was worried initially, but I guess they've got a lot of applications to go through.

Good luck, I hope you receive yours soon!


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

ciaobella said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Hey congrats.
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply. Did you also just replied with 'yes' to the first email? Or was it something else?

Tia


----------



## ciaobella (Jul 18, 2020)

sam99a said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. Did you also just replied with 'yes' to the first email? Or was it something else?
> 
> Tia


Just a simple "Yes, I would like to attend the virtual ceremony.".

Good luck!


----------



## Satti89 (Jul 22, 2020)

Received date and time for ceremony after 14 days when they send me email to participate in, it will be next week


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Satti89 said:


> Received date and time for ceremony after 14 days when they send me email to participate in, it will be next week


Good. You are almost there.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

At last i am done with Virtual Ceremony. 

Went well. it was 15 min scheduled meeting invite.

Took 2 week as a whole from mail to completion

Day 1- Got a mail , if i am ok with virtual ceremony.Replied which triggered an auto reply mail
Day 9- Got a meeting invite with date and time
Day 14 : Done with virtual ceremony . On the same day, immi online application status update as case finalised.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

For some reason it's taking time for mine. Anyone here whos waiting for more than 20 days now?


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok guys, 

So here's an update for my ceremony. I missed mine. Because for some reason, the ceremony team decided to send the email for my schedule on my WORK EMAIL ID which I do not monitor. Even though I received the email to register my interest on my personal email ID which has been used as the official communication email ID since the time of my PR application to the citizenship application.

Well, I received a follow up email from them which does not seem to be on a positive note and have replied to them explaining the situation. Let's see how it goes.

Anyone missed there online ceremony here ?


----------



## gprasada (Feb 22, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> It won't be long until all approved applicants are conferred. Maybe in few months they would clear all 85k.


Hi, thank you so much, my wife and I got our applications approved yesterday, so I am hoping that the online ceremonies continue to happen so we can get this closed out.


----------



## gprasada (Feb 22, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> irtual Ceremonies are happening continuously. The full roll out of the system might happen by the end of this month where all the councils would conduct them.
> 
> But remember all new Citizenship applications are put on hold indefinitely. We don't know when it would resume and when people will get their test/interview invite. It is always good to make sure you have travel rights, so getting a RRV is a good idea.





vemasani82 said:


> At last i am done with Virtual Ceremony.
> 
> Went well. it was 15 min scheduled meeting invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, congratulations, would you mind sharing the dates of when your application got approved and when you got the invite for the online ceremony?


----------



## gprasada (Feb 22, 2021)

vemasani82 said:


> At last i am done with Virtual Ceremony.
> 
> Went well. it was 15 min scheduled meeting invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, congratulations, would you mind sharing the dates of when your application got approved and when you got the invite for the online ceremony?


----------

